
Lawsuit from Ex-Google Engineer Says Pro-Diversity Posts Got Him Fired - Jerry2
http://www.valuewalk.com/2018/02/lawsuit-google-engineer-diversity-fired/
======
sprovoost
I stopped reading at “James Damore, who was sacked after he circulated the
misogynist iniquitous 33,000-word memo” as it reveals this journalist has an
overt agenda and doesn’t mind lying to achieve it.

